# Hy there



## taviyamato

I have a question , I am 21 , finished high school when I was 18 , but I got into a local college and quitted violin because it was to hard apparently , even though when I was 11 I won some prizes and I enjoyed to play and I was one of the best in school for about 4 years . The thing was that I was not serious enough and enjoyed to hang out , smoke and crap , Now since the 1st of january I study very hard to finally join the music academy . I will be 25 or even 26 when I am done . I also worked in this time and felt a bit more secure financially but I am sorry for all I have done , I feel like I have ruined my career . Do u think its late to join the academy ?


----------



## taviyamato

I also forgot to mention that my violin teacher is very good , but he wanted me to learn some scales that were the most difficult for the whole people in the world who study them . He also got mad and told me : U MAKE ME A CD WITH THAT AND BRING IT IN ONE MONTH ! . In the end I quitted , but he was not a bad teacher , one student of his , I remember hur up until now , I remember when I was a kid at 11 , I went and saw how she studied , that girl is now in the Madrid Simphony Orchestra and she went to take violin lessons from the best teacher in ROmania and she came back to my teacher and said that he was better and/or as good as him .


----------



## harry parker

hey taviyamato. I am a music composer in _Production Music_ house.sometimes it happens in life with career perspective.I was also tried to to start my career in my childhood 
but i taken so many times and i had paid for it but here you have started your career its not so late.I am feeling same 
for myself


----------

